# Do online retailers use different tape measures



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

Ordered a smithi with. 2.5 - 3cm legspan - arrived with a 1cm legspan . The retailer is telling me that I am wrong:lol2: I am a bit irritated that they think they can take the pee and get away with it - PayPal will have to decide and they will lose a customer for ever - bit silly really 

What sharp practices have you come accross when buying online?


----------



## Madeyes (Mar 1, 2014)

I expect sizes to be smaller than advertised, but I'm a negative person and I don't expect to get a result from battling with the seller if the cost is small.

I know that in the future I'm going to grow my collection and I like raising slings, so I try buying small purchases from a range of known suppliers to get a taste of the seller in the hope of not getting burned later if I want to buy more costly Ts or inverts.

I also join a lot of groups and forums to catch the good and bad comments that sometimes appears in some threads and you find other people who recommend good sellers.

As there are a fair number of sources to obtain Tarantulas and other inverts if a seller messes you about with low end purchases than just don't use them again and help recommend the good sellers.

I know there is one well known seller that does his Ts in body length, not used him yet but I will in the near future as there are so many Ts to buy and enjoy.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Madeyes said:


> I expect sizes to be smaller than advertised, but I'm a negative person and I don't expect to get a result from battling with the seller if the cost is small.
> 
> I know that in the future I'm going to grow my collection and I like raising slings, so I try buying small purchases from a range of known suppliers to get a taste of the seller in the hope of not getting burned later if I want to buy more costly Ts or inverts.
> 
> ...


that would be Martin Goss. All the sizes of his t's are body length & some are bigger than he says.


----------



## R1Dan (Nov 8, 2009)

I did order a tailgate online (used) description said excellent condition, now I am quite a neat freak, and excellent to me may mean as it sounds, But Tailgate arrived totally rusty and not what I expected, It did have a stock image, but thought excellent must mean just that to avoid negative comeback.

After discussion they were adamant to them it was Excellent Condition even with the Rust. It took me long enough to find one to fit my car so resprayed it made it look Excellent Condition.


----------



## AuHr (Nov 21, 2013)

wilkinss77 said:


> that would be Martin Goss. All the sizes of his t's are body length & some are bigger than he says.



I have tried to purchase ts from Martin Goss a few times. The first time he declined to post as the weather was cold, which was OK as he is looking out for the t. Second attempt was spring/summer this year but he did not bother to reply to my email. I would recommend the Spider shop and Bristol Tarantulas if you want a professional next day delivery service.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

Madeyes said:


> I expect sizes to be smaller than advertised, but I'm a negative person and I don't expect to get a result from battling with the seller if the cost is small.
> 
> I know that in the future I'm going to grow my collection and I like raising slings, so I try buying small purchases from a range of known suppliers to get a taste of the seller in the hope of not getting burned later if I want to buy more costly Ts or inverts.
> 
> ...



Why should we put up with it, poor service is poor service - why should they get away with ripping us off:devil:


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

No different tape measures, they do however measure different ways. Check out Virginia Cheesman's sizing strategy.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

AuHr said:


> I have tried to purchase ts from Martin Goss a few times. The first time he declined to post as the weather was cold, which was OK as he is looking out for the t. *Second attempt was spring/summer this year but he did not bother to reply to my email*. I would recommend the Spider shop and Bristol Tarantulas if you want a professional next day delivery service.


 A few people I have spoken to have found the same. Spidershop are super fast in replying.


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

Mr Mister said:


> A few people I have spoken to have found the same. * Spidershop are super fast in replying*.


So is Tarantulas Bristol. When I had to contact them due to a delivery they replied within hours and kept in contact until the issue (not their fault, our postman took a day off and RM didn't provide delivery) was resolved.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

BMo1979 said:


> So is Tarantulas Bristol. When I had to contact them due to a delivery they replied within hours and kept in contact until the issue (not their fault, our postman took a day off and RM didn't provide delivery) was resolved.


 It's the only way to be if you want to operate any kind of business. Customers are not going to keep on e mailing you, or wait ages for a reply.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

AuHr said:


> I have tried to purchase ts from Martin Goss a few times. The first time he declined to post as the weather was cold, which was OK as he is looking out for the t. Second attempt was spring/summer this year but he did not bother to reply to my email. I would recommend the Spider shop and Bristol Tarantulas if you want a professional next day delivery service.





Mr Mister said:


> A few people I have spoken to have found the same. Spidershop are super fast in replying.


Martin goss prefers people to phone him direct, as he's often too busy to reply to emails. Even spider shop at one stage could only be contacted by phone, as they too were too busy to answer emails. That was a couple of years ago though.


----------



## markaveli (Feb 19, 2011)

I bought a Brachy Boehmei a while back. The shop said 8cm legspan, I measured it on arrival and it was just over 3cm. I don't mind a bit smaller but more than 50% smaller is taking the pi**. I got in touch with him and sent him the photo I'd taken but he'd have none of it, even with the photo he said it's definitely 8cm. I gave up in the end just to save my blood pressure.:lol2:


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

I have opened a paypal dispute - I don't see why they should get away with it


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

wilkinss77 said:


> Martin goss prefers people to phone him direct, as he's often too busy to reply to emails. Even spider shop at one stage could only be contacted by phone, as they too were too busy to answer emails. That was a couple of years ago though.


 
Yes, but it would seem many customers would prefer to e mail someone, it is very normal these days. Like you say, TSS apparently had this issue and moved on, most likely because they naturally wanted to be more business like.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

sharpstrain said:


> I have opened a paypal dispute - I don't see why they should get away with it


Is it a single sling that we're speaking about here?

Have you offered to send it back and ask for a refund?

Where is it right now?


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

When I ordered my GBB sling it was described as having a 2-2.5cm body, but when it arrived it was actually only about 1.5cm leg span. 
It was probably my fault by ordering on a Thursday night (about 9pm) which overlapped with their stock update, because the next day it was advertised with the actual size I received. It didn't bother me too much, only meant I had to quickly find a smaller container.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Do you think there is any chance people are expecting sellers to be too specific?


----------



## DodgemGreaser (Nov 7, 2013)

All I know is Vagina Cheesemans sizing is somewhat ridiculous


----------



## Madeyes (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm more interested in the spider being shipped in good health and arriving in good health (good packing) and being the species I ordered. To be honest at this early stage in the hobby I'm not to fussed on the sex of the spider either unless I had a breeding project lined up. If the size was stupidly out, like an advertised 5 inch B.smithi came as a 1 inch B.smithi and I was talking about 20 quid difference or more then I may start wibbling over it.

I do understand people wanting to get what they pay for, sometime it's just the principle of the thing.

Also I've seen a chap who breeds a lot of spiders and to be honest I'd give him some slack, I really wouldn't want to bother him with the hassle over a size difference on a small purchase... My guess the is the accumulated hassle could in the long run put a very good breeder/seller off doing what they do, breeding, raising and selling amazing Tarantulas that I don't have the time or experience to do myself.

All the above is my personal opinion, people can do what they like within reason.


----------



## Red123 (Mar 3, 2010)

I can see that receiving one alot smaller than advertised would be dissapointing. Not as bad as asking for a juvie female and being sold a juvie female and paying extra for a juvie female only for it to mature into a male. A nice looking male but not a female


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

So paypal decided and refunded my payment. I still have the spider. If the seller contacts me I will happily pay them the lower cost of the smaller spider.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

Mr Mister said:


> Do you think there is any chance people are expecting sellers to be too specific?


No I do expect them to be honest though


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

It's understandable if they sent something bigger, which was smaller at the time they put it up for sale. But to advertise something larger and send something smaller that's clearly either laziness of updating the stock details or cheeky in trying to get away with sending something considerably smaller.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

Trice said:


> It's understandable if they sent something bigger, which was smaller at the time they put it up for sale. But to advertise something larger and send something smaller that's clearly either laziness of updating the stock details or cheeky in trying to get away with sending something considerably smaller.


Especially when on their website they have smaller ones advertised at a lower price - personally it felt like I paid for the bigger and they sent me the smaller. I asked for the difference between the two but they said no- their loss I am afraid.


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Oh, that's even worse! Wouldn't take long to prove who's in the right and whos in the wrong either. They refused to budge?


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

Trice said:


> Oh, that's even worse! Wouldn't take long to prove who's in the right and whos in the wrong either. They refused to budge?


Told me that they were used to problematic customers :lol2: they also told me that I didn't understand what leg span meant :no1: Stupid, now they have lost money, the T and a future customer - they also have a paypal negative against them, all for a few quid. Poor business sense


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

sharpstrain said:


> So paypal decided and *refunded my payment. I still have the spider. *If the seller contacts me I will happily pay them the lower cost of the smaller spider.


 So you now have the money AND the spider?


----------



## Michael Olsinia (Apr 13, 2010)

Let's also remember that a lot of dealers will buy slings in large numbers. 100 B. smithi slings, all from the same sack for example, can vary quite a lot in size. So it may be that the size advertised is more of an average?


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

Mr Mister said:


> So you now have the money AND the spider?


Yes - silly eh


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

Michael Olsinia said:


> Let's also remember that a lot of dealers will buy slings in large numbers. 100 B. smithi slings, all from the same sack for example, can vary quite a lot in size. So it may be that the size advertised is more of an average?



Then they should state that when you buy it - it should say the sling that y will receive will vary from ... To ..... Not it is ..... And then send you one less than half the size


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

sharpstrain said:


> Yes - silly eh


That's not fair. Why should you have both?


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

Mr Mister said:


> That's not fair. Why should you have both?



Have no idea - I offered to accept the price difference between the smaller one that I recieved and the one that I paid for. The seller refused, paypal found in my favour and refunded me the whole thing. Silly of the seller if they had sent what they advertised or respondes positively to my complaint they wouldn't have lost out.


----------



## pepey05 (Aug 6, 2014)

I have bought two t's off Martin Goss and found him a great guy to deal with. Corresponded with him by e-mail, face to face at Donny and via the phone, he even texts! His measurements have always been bang on.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

sharpstrain said:


> Have no idea - I offered to accept the price difference between the smaller one that I recieved and the one that I paid for. The seller refused, paypal found in my favour and refunded me the whole thing. Silly of the seller if they had sent what they advertised or respondes positively to my complaint they wouldn't have lost out.


You have your refund. You should send the goods back.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

They should have responded positively and not tried to rip me off, if they get in touch and pay the return postage I will happily send it back


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

sharpstrain said:


> They should have responded positively and not tried to rip me off, if they get in touch and pay the return postage I will happily send it back


_You_ should send it back if you are not happy with it and have been refunded. You've got your money back and you have the goods.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

Mr Mister said:


> _You_ should send it back if you are not happy with it and have been refunded. You've got your money back and you have the goods.



They have stopped communicating, I am not going to waste my time chasing them, they know where I am. You keep telling me what I should do, the issue is with what they should have done. Why should I have paid £9 to send it back special delivery when the fault was with them, why should I lose out when they were in the wrong. I contacted them and offered to resolve it amicably they refused = their problem, their loss, they're stupid .

Are you part of of the company?, you seem very bothered by it and have a very one sided view


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

I am not asking you to "chase them", nor am I asking you to conduct a month long study on it. However, the fact remains that we _only_ have your word for it that there was anything "wrong" with the spider's size(the seller disagreed with you for one), you then make a huge fuss and get your money back and you have also kept that spider. There's a word for tactics like that. All you need to do is send back what is now not your spider to hold on to.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

Mr Mister said:


> I am not asking you to "chase them", nor am I asking you to conduct a month long study on it. However, the fact remains that we _only_ have your word for it that there was anything "wrong" with the spider's size(the seller disagreed with you for one), you then make a huge fuss and get your money back and you have also kept that spider. There's a word for tactics like that. All you need to do is send back what is now not your spider to hold on to.



I haven't made a huge fuss I have simply stated the truth and acted appropriately. As I said before I contacted the seller and tried to resolve the situation, hey refused.

You are only correct on one aspect and that is I that you do only have my word for it, personally I don't care whether you choose to believe me or not, I don't need your validation.

When you talk to your friends or colleagues or whatever your connection is, I suggest that you tell them to be more careful to send the things they advertise and to respond more appropriately to customer complaints.


----------



## R1Dan (Nov 8, 2009)

I am pretty sure that if the OP was making it up then they would not start a thread about it. so why not leave it there.

Its simple for me to see as I have had dealings like that.

Why should the buyer spend more time and money to send back when that has not been requested?

The refund admits they were in the wrong, and do not require it back, so accept it as a good will gesture and apology for their mess up.

No need to send back at this stage unless requested at Paypal Refund.

Had to say something, these stupid posts are annoying rather than sharing the intended thread response.

Black & White is not always that, especially in business.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

sharpstrain said:


> I haven't made a huge fuss I have simply stated the truth and acted appropriately. As I said before I contacted the seller and tried to resolve the situation, hey refused.
> 
> You are only correct on one aspect and that is I that you do only have my word for it, personally I don't care whether you choose to believe me or not, I don't need your validation.
> 
> When you talk to your friends or colleagues or whatever your connection is, I suggest that you tell them to be more careful to send the things they advertise and to respond more appropriately to customer complaints.


 
How hard can it be?

You have no moral right to hold on to both the money and the goods, and the legal right is also questionable. The postage is moot to the point, all that matters is that you were refunded and you have kept the goods. 

It's wrong.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

sharpstrain said:


> *When you talk to your friends or colleagues or whatever your connection is, I suggest* that you tell them to be more careful to send the things they advertise and to respond more appropriately to customer complaints.


 Here's what _I _suggest.

I suggest you stop making stuff up and lying, like that ^^ for example. You seem to make a lot of baseless claims.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

Mr Mister said:


> How hard can it be?
> 
> You have no moral right to hold on to both the money and the goods, and the legal right is also questionable. The postage is moot to the point, all that matters is that you were refunded and you have kept the goods.
> 
> It's wrong.


It was wrong of the seller not to

A, send the correct item as advertised
B, engage and respond appropriately when I pointed out the problem

The postage is not moot to the point - it is just something that you are discounting as it opposes your argument. 

I am happy for anyone to discuss the legality - the seller entered into a contract that it didn't keep. The seller failed to respond appropriately. The agent that the seller used as a vehicle for the funds then found the seller to be at fault. Your comments about a dubious legal position and both naive and churlish.

Intersting to hear your ideas though :2thumb:


----------



## ryan w (Jul 10, 2011)

first off i would like to congratulate you for fighting a case that many people would have given up on. i respect your principles. it is also nice to see a customer come out on top, after being on the receiving end of some dreadful customer service in the past from online retailers i can understand just how frustrating it is when the seller will not accept responsibility.

mr mister, why the hell should the op cover the costs or spend the time to return the spider, if they had been amicable in the first place the matter would have been resolved easier


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

Mr Mister said:


> There's a word for tactics like that. All you need to do is send back what is now not your spider to hold on to.





Mr Mister said:


> How hard can it be?
> 
> You have no moral right to hold on to both the money and the goods, and the legal right is also questionable. The postage is moot to the point, all that matters is that you were refunded and you have kept the goods.
> 
> It's wrong.





Mr Mister said:


> Here's what _I _suggest.
> 
> I suggest you stop making stuff up and lying, like that ^^ for example. You seem to make a lot of baseless claims.



Pot, kettle


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

Just had a thought - I will donate the price of the spider and postage to charity.


----------



## R1Dan (Nov 8, 2009)

sharpstrain said:


> Just had a thought - I will donate the price of the spider and postage to charity.


Heres a good one Southern Counties German Shepherd Rescue or if it was me personally wanting you to send it back I would offer to pay the postage for you, IF it bothered me that much.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

sharpstrain said:


> It was wrong of the seller not to
> 
> A, send the correct item as advertised
> B, engage and respond appropriately when I pointed out the problem
> ...


 
According to you, if I bought a car that had a fault, I am entitled to keep both the car _and_ the refund.

According to decent people that would be the actions of someone who is at it.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

sharpstrain said:


> Pot, kettle


It's not though. I have not said you work for some other trader who is just trying to undermine this other trader. You on the other hand _have_ twice alluded to my having some association with your seller. You invented it out of thin air - a lie.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

sharpstrain said:


> Just had a thought - I will donate the price of the spider and postage to charity.


Be sure to provide proof.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

Mr Mister said:


> Be sure to provide proof.


Who do you think you are - I don't need to provide anything to you go :censor: yourself


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

Don't you just love these self righteous, moralistic saps,? 
I've said it before & I'll say it again.... Numpty.

How big is this guys ego, coming on here & lecturing on how others should, should not conduct themselves..:bash:


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

martin3 said:


> Don't you just love these self righteous, moralistic saps,?
> I've said it before & I'll say it again.... Numpty.
> 
> How big is this guys ego, coming on here & lecturing on how others should, should not conduct themselves..:bash:


he does seem to have had a bit of an issue with sharpstrain about all this right from the start- moreso as he's the only one who has.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

martin3 said:


> I've said it before & I'll say it again.... Numpty.


 Okay, I am a "numpty". What now then?


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

wilkinss77 said:


> he does seem to have had a bit of an issue with sharpstrain about all this right from the start- moreso as he's the only one who has.


I don't know who he is for one thing. So whatever issue I may or may not, it cannot be personal. 

Therefore, it can only logically be on point and relating to the subject that he chose to start a thread on. 

I would assume that when one starts a thread they are, de facto, inviting comment on said thread. Please also note, while at no time did I lie and start saying he was working for some company or related to those that were, he did lie. Not just once, but he went on to repeat the same lie.

That is precisely what it is - a lie. I have no idea _who_ he bought this sling from, but whoever it was, I would personally never sell to him again after all his fuss and drama, and now the fact that he has both the spider(which he made a fuss over) and his money. That _is_ my issue, that whatever way one cuts it, it is wrong. If it is not wrong, then it follows it would be right for a retailer to take someone's money AND hold on to the spider, since both end up in the same result.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

sharpstrain said:


> Who do you think you are - I don't need to provide anything to you go :censor: yourself


You seem to have anger issues when challenged to evidence false claims.

Calm down.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Mr Mister said:


> I don't know who he is for one thing. So whatever issue I may or may not, it cannot be personal.
> 
> Therefore, it can only logically be on point and relating to the subject that he chose to start a thread on.
> 
> ...


that's entirely different- in this case the seller has not demanded the spider back, nor engaged in any further discussion on the matter, which if they'd wanted it back, they would have. a retailer doing that is not the same thing at all, as the buyer _would _demand the goods. now, if this seller had asked for the spider back & sharpstrain refused, _then _i'd understand your attitude. also, it only appears to be you who has this problem- no one else who has commented seems to feel the same way- even your mate peter uk has posted likes in sharpstrain's favour, not yours.


----------



## DaOG (Jun 6, 2013)

Its also a case of upselling, the seller should of apologised and refunded the difference.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

wilkinss77 said:


> that's entirely different- in this case the seller has not demanded the spider back, nor engaged in any further discussion on the matter, which if they'd wanted it back, they would have. a retailer doing that is not the same thing at all, as the buyer _would _demand the goods. now, if this seller had asked for the spider back & sharpstrain refused, _then _i'd understand your attitude. also, it only appears to be you who has this problem- no one else who has commented seems to feel the same way- even your mate peter uk has posted likes in sharpstrain's favour, not yours.


 
I don't care about "likes", and Peter has nothing to do with it.

We will just have to agree to disagree.

I do not think it is fair for someone to end up with the sling and the money. No matter how many millions of posts or likes someone has, that is going to be my position. Having my own view on this apparently means I must be the seller or work for them.

It can't just be that I don't agree with someone having both the spider and the money.

Strange.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

DaOG said:


> Its also a case of upselling, the seller should of apologised and refunded the difference.


Why? According to the seller, whose side we are yet to hear, he disagreed with the OP about the issue. Paypal will obviously find in your favour, they are not going to send agents to measure it.

So, why should the seller apologise if he feels he has done nothing wrong? As things stand he is the ONLY one that has gained nothing.


----------



## DaOG (Jun 6, 2013)

Mr Mister said:


> Why? According to the seller, whose side we are yet to hear, he disagreed with the OP about the issue. Paypal will obviously find in your favour, they are not going to send agents to measure it.
> 
> So, why should the seller apologise if he feels he has done nothing wrong? As things stand he is the ONLY one that has gained nothing.


Selling something that didn't meet the advertised description is what they did which technically you could take to trading standards.

If they feel they have done nothing wrong and not tried to sort it out with the customer even as a gesture of good will they should of refunded the different between sizes.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

DaOG said:


> Selling something that didn't meet the advertised description is what they did which technically you could take to trading standards.
> 
> If they feel they have done nothing wrong and not tried to sort it out with the customer even as a gesture of good will they should of refunded the different between sizes.


maybe that's why they haven't asked for the spider back.


----------



## DaOG (Jun 6, 2013)

wilkinss77 said:


> maybe that's why they haven't asked for the spider back.


a gogw?


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

Mr Mister said:


> You seem to have anger issues when challenged to evidence false claims.
> 
> Calm down.


I am completely calm - in fact I am actually laughing to be honest - your silly posts are naive and funny. The thing is I can't quite work out whether you are trolling or are just a pillock.


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

I once bough a few adult scorps from lee at TSS and received babies instead, rang him had adults sent out, told me to keep the babies aswell
I dont think many sellers would want to pay the postage to have a single low value sling returned to them.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

wilkinss77 said:


> maybe that's why they haven't asked for the spider back.


Or maybe they just can't be assed with someone crying buckets of tears over a sling that was a massive 1cm too small (allegedly). I don't know, I will ask them today when I apparently see the seller, since having a different view apparently means I am on their payroll.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

sharpstrain said:


> I am completely calm -


 If that's you calm, I would hate to see you not calm.

"Ooh the drama, my sling is a cm too small, this is SHARP PRACTICE."

Bed wetter.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

lycanlord20 said:


> I dont think many sellers would want to pay the postage to have a single low value sling returned to them.


 
Very true, sadly it leaves them open to sharp practice and being scammed.


----------



## Hootz (Aug 28, 2014)

I wonder if this thread has taken its course now...? :whistling2:


----------



## R1Dan (Nov 8, 2009)

Mr Mister said:


> Very true, sadly it leaves them open to sharp practice and being scammed.



The Scam word has come out, Thats's a step too far now.

Time to crawl back under whatever rock you came out of and hibernate till the spring.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

sharpstrain said:


> I am completely calm - in fact I am actually laughing to be honest - your silly posts are naive and funny. The thing is I can't quite work out whether you are trolling or are just a pillock.


It's Steve (Enlightenment), so that might answer your question. 

His posting style should be the big give away, but the IP, ISP match (at the time), "cookie trail" + location (from sales) certainly left little room for interpretation. I really should have banned this account as a multiple, but we let him off because back then the posts were simply boring rather than causing aggravation. 

Of course, cue obligatory post refuting these claims from Mr.Mister/Enlightenment.


----------



## FOREST FLOOR (Nov 3, 2009)

OK, I dont know if this will help clear up anything, but I had an online shop for two years, and used Paypal for alot of payments. Under long distance selling regulations (and the sales of goods act in a bigger way)

'All items sold must adhere to description'

In this case, the seller was advertising DIFFERENT prices for different sizes, so in order to follow said sales act, the seller was LEGALLY obliged to provide the correct size for the price paid.

It appears that they did not, So, the buyer has the right to request some action to be taken on the transaction. In this case again, Paypal would have asked the buyer what they would prefer as an outcome, and they would have also given the seller several options on how to proceed, one of these options is 'Return the item for a full refund, which includes OUTGOING postage'.

The seller did not request a return ( the return postage would be paid by the buyer as the seller is NOT legally obliged to refund it). So, after a certain time, Paypal would investigate on the buyers behalf and awarded the case where they see correct.

As the seller had chosen not to get involved in this case, then the buyer is awarded the refund.

So, the fact that the buyer has ended up with both the spider & payment, is not lies, or theft or dishonest, it was due directly to the seller not responding who would have been given plenty of time to do so.

Opinions are fine, but there are also Laws (sales of goods act etc..) and protocols to follow to take into account. 

IMHO, to run a successful business you have to deal with the negative side as well as the cash coming in, and overall good customer service is a must if you wish to continue.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

GRB said:


> It's Steve .


 I don't believe I know you. You seem a bit stalkerish though. Not that this pish has anything to do with the actual OP or my view on it. Do you have a view on that?


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

FOREST FLOOR said:


> IMHO, to run a successful business you have to deal with the negative side as well as the cash coming in, and overall good customer service is a must if you wish to continue.


 I could not agree more, indeed if you look back to my first posts on this thread, I was empathetic to that very thing, and not merely when it came to sizing. My only point was (and still is), that when is all is said and done, it is unfair for someone to have both their money back _and_ the item, whatever the cost of the item. That was it. My view was just that. Apparently, I am not allowed to have this view, without A) Being told I am the seller B) Being told I _must_ work for the seller C) Being told I am related to the seller D) Being called a "numpty" 

So.

Just to ensure I don't hurt anyone else's little feelings, and just so the next batch of speculative pish doesn't involve "He must be this person" or "he must be this trader", fine, my opinion is the same as everyone else.

It is fine to keep the goods and the money.


----------

